# Super Six Ultimate Warning Label Removal



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Can the warning label be removed? If you have removed this label, how did you remove it?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

As far as I know, the label is not under clearcoat on the SuperSix Ultimate... It peels right off.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> As far as I know, the label is not under clearcoat on the SuperSix Ultimate... It peels right off.


Not 100% sure till I get mine but I think that might be on the framesets only, not full bikes.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Unfortunately it cannot be removed, it is "baked" on, just like the other decals on the frame.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

*I stopped buying cannondales because of this label. I was hoping the new 2010's would no longer have it. Wishful thinking. I now ride a Giant without any warning labels!*


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Hooben, you forgot the :wink5:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Hooben said:


> *I stopped buying cannondales because of this label. I was hoping the new 2010's would no longer have it. Wishful thinking. I now ride a Giant without any warning labels!*


Are you serious? Reason you went with giant because of the babel?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The label, yes I hate warning labels...


----------



## ryan123 (Sep 8, 2007)

My 2010 Six was a decal that pulled straight off in about 2 seconds!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Hooben said:


> *I stopped buying cannondales because of this label. I was hoping the new 2010's would no longer have it. Wishful thinking. I now ride a Giant without any warning labels!*


*and you write in bold because...?

so a small warning sticker that is unseen by you when riding and others caused you to buy an uglier and most likely a worse frame than the supersix? thats not so smart is it...

*


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Hooben said:


> *I stopped buying cannondales because of this label. I was hoping the new 2010's would no longer have it. Wishful thinking. I now ride a Giant without any warning labels!*


You are silly, didnt need wishful thinking. Fact, the warning label is a sticker on the 2010s, also the patent label is a sticker. Good thing you swtiched to Giant.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

yup mine peeled of in a second as well. nice to see C'dale starting to use stickers.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

was there a point in reviving a 9 mo old thread?


----------

